# Poll: Competition in Quebec (Canada)



## Micael (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi,

I live in Quebec (province of Canada) and would like to organized an official competition. It never happened in Quebec yet.

I did this poll to get a better idea of the interest for such a competition. Nothing is organized yet. Suppose date and events are interesting for you, would you be interested to come?

Also, I am interrested about people living here in Quebec. Is there many cubers here? I know almost no cubers here, but the territory is quite big.

Location (very likely): University of Sherbrooke, in Sherbrooke

Merci et bonne journée.
Micaël Boulet


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 17, 2010)

Je suis très intéressé! I live in Montreal 

Mostly any date will do. I have friends that are not in the forum that would be interested!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 17, 2010)

I would love to go to a comp in Quebec! 

If the time worked out for me, I would definitely be there!


----------



## Micael (Mar 17, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> I would love to go to a comp in Quebec!
> 
> If the time worked out for me, I would definitely be there!



You would come from Winnipeg? I would have to make sure that the comp worth it


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 17, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> I would love to go to a comp in Quebec!
> 
> If the time worked out for me, I would definitely be there!



Anywhere but Toronto, Eh?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 17, 2010)

Micael said:


> You would come from Winnipeg? I would have to make sure that the comp worth it



Don't worry, it will be worth it. I want my first comp to be a local (Canadian) one, and a small one. Would it be official?



dillonbladez said:


> Anywhere but Toronto, Eh?



Exactly!


----------



## Kian (Mar 17, 2010)

I think you should talk to Dave Campbell about organizing anything. Anything official in Canada would basically require his approval.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 17, 2010)

Kian said:


> I think you should talk to Dave Campbell about organizing anything. Anything official in Canada would basically require his approval.



But Dave doesn't necessarily need to be the delegate. If he can't make it, having Bob or someone else delegate would be allowed. Dave's delegated a US competition (Motor City Open), so we need to try to even it out.


----------



## Kian (Mar 17, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should talk to Dave Campbell about organizing anything. Anything official in Canada would basically require his approval.
> ...



That is true. In fact it's probably about the same distance for Dave as it'd be for Bob. Either way, though, Micael should probably speak to a delegate (or two) about their availability.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 17, 2010)

I was just wondering when this was thinking of happening.


----------



## Micael (Mar 18, 2010)

Kian said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



Ok, thanks for the advice. For now I just bring up the idea, but it is a serious one. I did only one competition yet (I mean I just competed), so I need advice from other organizers.



miniGOINGS said:


> I was just wondering when this was thinking of happening.



I am thinking about this summer. Something like august-september.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 18, 2010)

Micael said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > I was just wondering when this was thinking of happening.
> ...


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 18, 2010)

ca a l'aire d'etre une bonne afaire. 

too bad i live near toronto


----------



## Micael (Mar 18, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> ca a l'aire d'etre une bonne afaire.
> 
> too bad i live near toronto



This competition is not going to be a rival of Toronto competitions. I do not mean it at all. Maybe you just mean that it is far away, I understand because on my side that is why I did not compete yet in Toronto.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 18, 2010)

You guys think it's far...  Yea, I'll have to see what the flight costs will be, but I plan on attending if it happens.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Mar 18, 2010)

Kian said:


> I think you should talk to Dave Campbell about organizing anything. Anything official in Canada would basically require his approval.



You may be giving me too much credit. But i definitely approve of more competitions in Canada where the city does not rhyme with Poronto.



Bryan said:


> Dave's delegated a US competition (Motor City Open), so we need to try to even it out.



I've done more than just Motor City, Bryan. And another one to come shortly. I think we are winning. 



Micael said:


> This competition is not going to be a rival of Toronto competitions. I do not mean it at all. Maybe you just mean that it is far away, I understand because on my side that is why I did not compete yet in Toronto.



For the record, i have (or perhaps _had _now) intentions of holding a competition in the Ottawa area sometime hopefully this year. Not that it is a reason not to hold one in Quebec. But it would definitely be more feasible for your attendance than Toronto. 

Micael, we'll take this discussion offline for now. I'll PM you.


----------



## doud0un3 (Mar 20, 2010)

hi 
i'm from quebec too
and i would be able to do it this summer
french:

suggestion, ce serait de le faire une fin de semaine mais a québec (la capitale)
j'aurais des locaux gratuits (le camp où que je travaille qui apartient a mon oncle et que je suis seul la fin de semaine)
donc une bonne parti des gens pourrait y rester (20-30 personnes)

mais bon ce serait à officialisé

mais j'aimerais VRAIMENT qu'il y ait une compétition à québec (ou du moins au québec)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 20, 2010)

doud0un3 said:


> hi
> i'm from quebec too
> and i would be able to do it this summer
> french:
> ...



Summer could work out very well for me.


----------



## Micael (Mar 20, 2010)

doud0un3 said:


> hi
> i'm from quebec too
> and i would be able to do it this summer
> french:
> ...



As the organizer, It would be way easier for me to organize it at Sherbrooke University. I almost live there, (I have been studying here since 2003, now doing my PhD.). The campus is nice too. Nevertheless, Montreal and Quebec would be great too. First of all, we need to experience one competition and a successful one. We will see after that.

PS: keep it in english


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Mar 20, 2010)

If I can convince my parents I might come, We might be coming down to Quebec soon. J'ai amour pour Quebec.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 23, 2011)

Everyone who lives in/close to Quebec could also come to the National Capital Region 2011 held about 30 mins from downtown Ottawa and 90 mins from Montreal. (21 May)


----------



## Erzz (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd go, if it was in the summer. I am from Nova Scotia. It's closer than Toronto XD


----------



## Dave Campbell (Mar 30, 2011)

Erzz said:


> I'd go, if it was in the summer. I am from Nova Scotia. It's closer than Toronto XD


 
There will be one in Saint John on Canada Day this year. It is not posted or a done deal just yet, but I don't foresee any issues.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fun fact: Maybe you can get Guimond to attend?


----------

